# What do you like the most about AC: NL?



## lars708 (Mar 17, 2015)

Hey everyone!

So i just decided to make a thread about what you all like the most about Animal Crossing: New Leaf! 
I mean, did you enjoy going to the island, do you like the new shops in the game or do you just adore the dialogue of the villagers? 

As for me: I really really like that you are the Mayor in this game and you get to place fountains and street lights! Just Where you want it! (Not on the beach sadly, i would like a hammock there xD) And it gets better, you also get to build the most craziest things! You can build a Caf?, Piramid, Torch, Flower Clock and even a light up heart! 

Isn't that awesome?! (I know that this old news for most of you guys but i just wanted to say it anyway lol)

So let me know what you liked about the game!


----------



## starlite (Mar 17, 2015)

yeah, I agree with the whole being the mayor thing!!! 
I thought it was a great idea!!

I also love having main street so close!
you just gotta cross the tracks and you're there!!


----------



## lars708 (Mar 17, 2015)

starlite said:


> yeah, I agree with the whole being the mayor thing!!!
> I thought it was a great idea!!
> 
> I also love having main street so close!
> you just gotta cross the tracks and you're there!!



Indeed lol i always thought that riding the bus to the city took way to long! Now it is easy to get there hahah!


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 19, 2015)

I love how there are dresses, the people are actually more realistically proportioned, the new villagers, QR codes, bushes, the island, being able to plot reset and choose your house location, and the music!


----------



## Beardo (Mar 19, 2015)

The music (especially K.K. Slider!),  interacting with all the characters, and Brewster's!


----------



## Mayor Henk (Mar 19, 2015)

I myself love the endless customization options. There are literally thousands of ways to design your city. Interaction with the villagers is also very nice.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 19, 2015)

Yup it actually introduced a lot of things, it is so revolutionary compared to its Wii installment. I think this is one of the best sequels Nintendo has ever made to any of their games! I still think that Mario Kart 8 is the best though, i always was a Mario Kart fan and i still am and always will be! I just love it! It is great for when friends visit you (even call of duty players like Mario Kart!)
and also Mario Kart 8 introduced a lot of new features!


----------



## Hoshi (Mar 19, 2015)

It's relaxing and fun. It was fun starting out as the Mayor of a small town, planting trees, getting bells to pay off the loan, looking at all the new items and planning on how to decorate the home. Interacting with villagers, the first random visit from one of them. Getting hybrids and a lot of PWP's done. Checking out who was moving in. Even now with most things done I still feel like I can do a lot when I decide to play. It feels good looking at how much the place has changed over about a year, and that I can finally call it a town of my own, something that reflects my personality a tastes. Honestly, I never thought I'd enjoy it as much as I do now.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 19, 2015)

Hahah Animal Crossing really becomes a obsession when you start playing it. And i totally get what you mean! There is a lot of activities to choose from!


----------



## Hypno KK (Mar 19, 2015)

I like being the mayor and how much you can decorate just about everything.


----------



## 0pizzachu23 (Mar 19, 2015)

My favorite part is how subtle the lessons in it are~! I am totally gonna let a kid I raise play Animal Crossing someday!


----------



## Lucykieran (Mar 19, 2015)

I love the customization they added with the mayor concept.  I hope they bring this to their new games!  And the new graphics are SO much better.   I got on wild world to play recently and I had forgotten how much different it is.  I still love wild world but the graphics were really bad!  The people looked like little triangles!  And I didn't like that girls always had to wear dresses... I mean how hard would it have been to allow both?  But I guess they did that in the newer games.


----------



## ACupOfTea (Mar 19, 2015)

So many things. ;-; First of all, the music. There's a nice variety of tracks, and they all sound wonderful. Sometimes I'll just pull up my favorite tracks on Youtube and listen to them as I go about my business online.

Qr codes! There are so many talented designers in the community, and I love seeing everyone's designs. It's thanks to them that we can make our characters look unique and have awesome paths. 

Villagers. There are so many of the little suckers, and they all have pretty nice designs. The conversations between two villagers are always fun to listen to. 

Being mayor. I love being in charge of my own little town and being able to place pwps (mostly) anywhere I want.


----------



## Hirosuka (Mar 19, 2015)

- Having control over the town appearance and public projects
- Extremely kind villagers
- No effort into earning bells (for me at least)
- There are so many options for designing and customizing the town
- The villagers are adorable ^_^


----------



## nintendoanna (Mar 20, 2015)

I don't really have a favorite thing, It's just things that make the gameplay better for me.


----------



## Shika (Mar 20, 2015)

I definitely love the music! Also being able to form best friend relationships with some villagers, whilst having a not-so-great relationship with others make the whole thing seem a bit more realistic. Also being able to furnish your house any way you want! I love coming up with new ideas for rooms!


----------



## lars708 (Mar 20, 2015)

Shika said:


> I definitely love the music! Also being able to form best friend relationships with some villagers, whilst having a not-so-great relationship with others make the whole thing seem a bit more realistic. Also being able to furnish your house any way you want! I love coming up with new ideas for rooms!



Hahah yeah! But not so great friendships with villagers can be restored right?


----------



## timbo (Mar 20, 2015)

hi.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 20, 2015)

Um hey how are you doing?


----------



## timbo (Mar 20, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Um hey how are you doing?



I'm doing fine thanks for asking me though!
And how are you doing today?


----------



## lars708 (Mar 20, 2015)

timbo said:


> I'm doing fine thanks for asking me though!
> And how are you doing today?



Um great, i guess... Why do you edit the quotes in another thread!? xD


----------



## timbo (Mar 20, 2015)

lars708 said:


> HI!



Because i like it!


----------



## pearly19 (Mar 20, 2015)

Yes i love how I discovered my first AC game ACNL!! I never thought there was a game where you can be mayor: create your own town and have really cute animal villagers!!


----------



## lars708 (Mar 20, 2015)

pearly19 said:


> Yes i love how I discovered my first AC game ACNL!! I never thought there was a game where you can be mayor: create your own town and have really cute animal villagers!!



Do you plan on getting older installments? They are fun too! If there only still was online for Animal Crossing Let's Go To The City... I have a lot of memories playing that game online!


----------



## gigi (Mar 20, 2015)

I love all the surprises, there are so many new things in new leaf ^.^ 

I also love how it is like a little escape from the real world, where everything is however you want it to be


----------



## lars708 (Mar 20, 2015)

Exactly! I have a lot of problems in the real world and Animal Crossing seriously changes my mood sometimes. It is such a relief that games like Animal Crossing exist! I would have been really depressed by now if they did not!


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 20, 2015)

Getting to make the town what you want
In AC:GC I remember that all the PWP would already be out and they would just be randomly in the town and you coulnd't pick a house spot, it had to be in that little center of the town etc.


----------



## mynooka (Mar 20, 2015)

I've always enjoyed how much freedom there is.  No linear gameplay, no objectives, no pressure to do anything lol.

It's like summer vacation as a kid.  You decide what you want to do for the day and how you want to do it.  No pressure from school or job and you can't really mess anything up because there's always tomorrow


----------



## Silas James Reel (Mar 20, 2015)

cosmic-latte said:


> I love how there are dresses, the people are actually more realistically proportioned, the new villagers, QR codes, bushes, the island, *being able to plot reset* and choose your house location, and the music!


This isn't an intentional feature.  If it was, it would be a lot easier.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 20, 2015)

Silas James Reel said:


> This isn't an intentional feature.  If it was, it would be a lot easier.



Lol indeed they should make that intentional that you can kick out villagers too if you want! Would totally fit in with the mayor concept.... Muhahahahahah!


----------



## mynooka (Mar 20, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Lol indeed they should make that intentional that you can kick out villagers too if you want! Would totally fit in with the mayor concept.... Muhahahahahah!



You mean ruthless dictator concept. XD

If they made that a feature, every town would have the same stable of 20 villagers lol


----------



## lars708 (Mar 21, 2015)

mynooka said:


> You mean ruthless dictator concept. XD
> 
> If they made that a feature, every town would have the same stable of 20 villagers lol



Hmm not for me, i would totally put some unpopular villagers in! My wishlist would be:

-Kitty
-Moe
-Kiki
-Monique (Cat mania!)
-Frobert
-Snake
-Wendy (My bestie forever! Met her on Main Street today! COME BACK PLS!)
-Frita (She is a hamburger duhh!)
-Rolf
-Biskit
-Peanut

I think some of them are low tier villagers but i do not care at all! I like them so i do not see a problem!


----------



## Coach (Mar 21, 2015)

Wi-fi connection. (Specifically Club Tortimer)


----------



## lars708 (Mar 21, 2015)

Coach said:


> Wi-fi connection. (Specifically Club Tortimer)



Whoa! Your signature! Mario Party 6 for the win! I wish i had that game, it is the only GameCube Mario Party game that i do not have yet. I even have Mario Party 7 with microphone. I love those mic mini-games hahah!


----------



## Ceewah (Mar 21, 2015)

I kind of enjoy how villagers can move anywhere. Of course there's that rogue villager who doesn't care about how meticulously you placed your paths, but if your do the reset trick, Your towns end up looking so much nicer.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Mar 21, 2015)

Warning: gonna go deep here.

I like how AC:NL allows me to control my own microcosm. It gives me stability in live when I feel like I can't control my own life. I guess I could be considered a control freak and since I can't control life, this game gives me a lot of peace. It also helps that the game allows me to perform mini chores that are quite easy to complete and give me a feeling of achievement. So basically, this game helps me emotionally. It relieves me of a lot of stress.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 21, 2015)

Arcticfox5 said:


> Warning: gonna go deep here.
> 
> I like how AC:NL allows me to control my own microcosm. It gives me stability in live when I feel like I can't control my own life. I guess I could be considered a control freak and since I can't control life, this game gives me a lot of peace. It also helps that the game allows me to perform mini chores that are quite easy to complete and give me a feeling of achievement. So basically, this game helps me emotionally. It relieves me of a lot of stress.



Noooo you are not a freak, it is really normal that people get rest with the use of other things. I have the exact same situation so i know what you mean!


----------



## inkling (Mar 29, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Exactly! I have a lot of problems in the real world and Animal Crossing seriously changes my mood sometimes. It is such a relief that games like Animal Crossing exist! I would have been really depressed by now if they did not!



I agree with this so hard.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I love how there are so many ways to interact with people online and be social in the game, but you are always an independent player.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 2, 2015)

Bumpity bump bump! There has to be someone to share his or her expiriences here! What do you like the most about the second best game EVAH! (Mario Kart 8 is the bestest in the universe of all time of course, it's simply the most polished games i've ever seen and it's just obvious, Mario Kart always have been good games!)


----------



## RebeccaShay (Apr 8, 2015)

I really love how you're the mayor as well. I love being able to take control and put PWP's up. Nintendo has really improved the Animal Crossing series by doing this. I feel like there is so much more to do in this game compared to the others. The island is also a really nice touch- connecting with others around the world? Pretty awesome to me. There is so many activities to chose from in this game: fishing, bug catching, island fun, making hybrids, etc, etc! I love the feeling of being the mayor and knowing that it's my town, just being able to make it the way I personally want it.


----------

